# Harley NIB



## John zachow (Mar 16, 2018)

https://centralmich.craigslist.org/bik/d/harley-davidson-26-95th/6502613263.html

Is this close to the right value?


----------



## stoney (Mar 16, 2018)

Is it your bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2018)

I thought new they tried to sell them for about $1800. I'm a HD owner and these do not appeal to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 16, 2018)

I know a guy that has one. He bought it new and I can't remember what he said he paid, but I think it was in the 1800 - 2000 range.
His is black and red if I remember correctly.


----------



## kirk thomas (Mar 17, 2018)

I had a black one and think they are kind of cheaply made and I sold mine for less than $1000. I just didn't like the quality they are a $500 bike at the most but with that name you will never buy one less than $1000.


----------



## mantaray (Mar 17, 2018)

Pretty cool looking but you could probably get a few more quality pieces for that money


----------



## stoney (Mar 17, 2018)

kirk thomas said:


> I had a black one and think they are kind of cheaply made and I sold mine for less than $1000. I just didn't like the quality they are a $500 bike at the most but with that name you will never buy one less than $1000.




I agree, maybe $500. I think it should stay in the box and be put way way way in the back of some storage unit. Sorry to those who like them.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## John zachow (Mar 17, 2018)

No. It's not mine 


stoney said:


> Is it your bike.[/QUOTE


----------



## Boris (Mar 17, 2018)

I've never seen one of these before. Once is good enough for me.


----------

